# Stahls SAMURAI Cutter



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

i am looking at a used (obviously) saurai. Anything i should be aware of? Good/bad? Any help would be apprieciated


Thanks
matt


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

This product is manufactured by mimaki - the model is CG60-st.


----------

